# Silva update



## JDenz (Dec 21, 2003)

http://news.adcombat.com/article.html?id=5700.  Check out this link to see Silva wearing the santa hat.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2003)

Ah, he was visiting an orphanage in his home town!


----------



## ace (Dec 21, 2003)

2 Thumbs up
:yinyang:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 23, 2003)

I know he is tough as hell.


----------



## Elfan (Dec 25, 2003)

I love the hat!


----------

